# Marathon für Einsteiger??



## GirlsBikeToo (22. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammmen! 

Habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt dieses Jahr unbedingt einen Marathon zu fahren...meinen ersten! 
Trainiere auch schon ganz fleißig, weiß aber bis jetzt immernoch nicht für welchen Marathon ich eigentlich trainiere, weil ich nicht weiß, welcher für Einsteiger denn überhaupt geeignet ist und mich technisch und konditionell nicht total überfordert...  Nicht, dass der erste dann gleichzeitig auch der letzte Marathon wird 
Die Höhenmeter sollten vllt auch erstmal im niedrigen Rahmen gehalten werden. An die 550 hm dürften erstmal genug sein... Bin ja schließlich Anfängerin 

Über Tipps und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2009)

Hallo

Die meisten Mittelgebirgs-Marathons sind sehr anfängerfreundlich. Denn man kann ja immer die kleine Runde fahren und es geht größtenteils über breite Wege. Bei jedem Marathon sind auch sehr viele Anfänger und gechillte Spaßbiker dabei.

Am 12. September findet der Vulkanbike Marathon statt, da ist die Landschaft super schön und die Stimmung sehr gut. www.vulkanbike.de

Ansonsten kannst du dir mal das Marathon-Spezialheft der Bike-Sport-News anschauen (gibt's im gut sortierten Zeitschriftenhandel), da sind alle Veranstaltungen drin
http://www.bva-bielefeld.de/bva/pages/abo/bsn-mara09/index.html







Viel Spaß und Ride on
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (22. April 2009)

Tegernsee ist für Sissis!


----------



## Haferstroh (22. April 2009)

Je grösser und bekannter der Marathon (1000 Starter und mehr), umso mehr von den langsameren Fahrern vorhanden, die entweder noch Anfänger sind oder einen Marathon eher als flotte Tour sehen und weniger als Rennen.

Bei den kleineren "Insider"rennen von max. 200-300 Startern, ist fast das ganze Feld immer sehr zügig unterwegs, da sich fast nur Fahrer anmelden, die sich trainingsmässig das ganze Jahr darauf vorbereiten und schon länger dabei sind.

Mein Tips fürs erste Marathonluftschnuppern (leider etwas weit von dir weg) sind der Black Forest Ultra (Short Track, für besser Trainierte auch die klassische Marathonstrecke) oder auch der mittlerweile für dieses Jahr ausgebuchte Albstadt-LBS-Bikemarathon. In diesen beiden Rennen ist der Anteil der gemütlicheren Fahrer recht hoch.

Allerdings ist auch im hinteren Feld mit erhöhter Vorsicht zu fahren, da die Gefahr, in einen Sturz verwickelt zu werden, recht hoch ist. Ganz einfach weil viele Fahrer auf Trails und Abfahrten noch Unsicherheiten zeigen und auch das Fahren in einer grossen Gruppe weitere ungewohnte Herausforderungen stellt.


----------



## wallberg (23. April 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Tegernsee ist für Sissis!



Bist den am Tegernsee schon mitgefahren?
Wir haben Strecken für jedermann und jede Frau, die A Runde ist perfekt
für Einsteiger, und da die Strecken bei uns einzeln starten, muss man auch keine Angst haben, dass man von "Stahlwaden" überrollt wird, die fahren bei uns nähmlich schon um 8Uhr auf der D Runde mit etwa 3500Hm und sind im Ziel sicher müde.

Fragen? Gerne!

Strecke A: 39,68km/ 779,60 hm
Strecke B: 55,94km/ 1.480,40 hm
Strecke C: 69,22km/ 2.489,30 hm
Strecke D: 86,8km/ 3.486,00 hm
(Alle Strecken unter Vorbehalt der Genehmigung durch Ämter, Behörden und Eigentümer!)

Zu den schönsten Fleckerln des Tegernseer Tal:
Wie schon in den Vorjahren führen Dich die Strecken vorbei an den schönsten Stellen des Tegernseer Tals. Grandiose Weitblicke auf den blauen Tegernsee von der Wiesseer Höhenstraße aus, die ursprüngliche Auenlandschaft der Weissachau und vieles mehr erwartet Dich!

Marathonluft schnuppern? Strecke A fahren!
Wenn Du gerne in der Gruppe radelst, keinen Bock auf anspruchsvolle Downhills oder knochenharte Anstiege hast, dann ist Strecke A genau das Richtige für Dich! Mit knapp 40 km und 760 Höhenmeter ist Strecke A ganz locker auch von Stammtischbrüdern, Gelegenheits-Radlern und Marathon-Neulingen zu packen. Eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke, Top-Verpflegung und jede Menge Spaß sind garantiert!


----------



## Aubachbiker (27. April 2009)

Hi ,

ich hab hier mal ein paar Links zu Marathons im Bayrischen und Hessischen Spessart.
Die sind nicht soweit von dir weg und verteilen sich über den ganzen Sommer von Anfang  Juni bis Ende August. Die kannst du dir ja mal ansehen und dir einen ausuchen.

Gruß Gerd

http://www.bike-challenge.com
http://www.spessart-bike.de
http://www.keiler-bike.de
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------



## scubad (28. April 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Katzenbuckel-Marathon am 9. Mai im Odenwald.
35 km und 600 hm in der kleinen Runde - das liest sich einsteigerfreundlich. Laut Gästebuch vom Vorjahr human und technisch einfach.
www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de
Bis nächste Woche ;-)?!
Viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Udgard (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammmen!

Habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt dieses Jahr unbedingt einen Marathon zu fahren...meinen ersten!
Trainiere auch schon ganz fleißig, weiß aber bis jetzt immernoch nicht für welchen Marathon ich eigentlich trainiere, weil ich nicht weiß, welcher für Einsteiger denn überhaupt geeignet ist und mich technisch und konditionell nicht total überfordert... Nicht, dass der erste dann gleichzeitig auch der letzte Marathon wird
Die Höhenmeter sollten vllt auch erstmal im niedrigen Rahmen gehalten werden. An die 550 hm dürften erstmal genug sein... Bin ja schließlich Anfängerin

Über Tipps und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen 


Da du aus Friedberg kommst würde ich gar nicht so weit fahren...Fahre seit 3Jahren den MTB-Marathon in Zierenberg mit (n Link habe ich jetzt leider nicht) aber der ist Top und ne "kleine" Runde bieten die auch an...also ich würd den mal fürn Anfang nehmen, da er wirklich gut ist und für dich auch nicht so weit weg!!!


----------



## Udgard (1. Mai 2009)

Das erste ist Zitiert, keine Ahnung was die Technik jetzt wieder hatte....ich hoffe, du erkennst es!


----------



## Udgard (1. Mai 2009)

Is ja gut, ich bitte um eine harte Bestrafung....Friedberg liegt ja gar nicht in Nord-Hessen, sondern hier unten im Süd-Hessen...hab ich wohl vergessen und da ich mich ja hier unten so gut auskenne (wie man sieht) kann ich auch jetzt nix sagen....

`tschuldige!


----------



## Lumpi79 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo...

bin auch Einsteiger und habe mich für den Tegernseer (A) am 7.6. mal angemeldet.
Werde danach ziemlich schnell merken wo ich so steh mit meiner Fitness 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

